# LGB 2045 parts help?



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Apologies for the public request but I am getting desperate...I have finally managed to track down a 2045 "Baby Croc" in reasonable shape (second one...FedX smashed the first). I found another that had never seen the track, so now I have one but it is missing one of the front headlight assemblies. I have emailed a couple of LGB parts suppliers but have not received a response (it's been weeks).

Does anyone know where I might find a replacement or have a phone number to contact a supplier?

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

Train-li-usa has a deal with modell land in Germany who bought many parts. http://www.modell-land.de/index.php to locate the part number, then contact train-li-usa.
Chip


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Chip, I found the parts I needed at Modell-Land (all but the white reflector) but have not managed to get a response back from Train-Li. As this has happened with previous part requests I fear either the email address is incorrect or I am somehow blocked. I cannot find a number for them. I thought of contacting the gentleman who sold me the original one smashed by Fed-X but feel that might be a bit callous.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Wow, I must be blind! Looked again at the Train-Li site just now...The number jumped out and bit me. 
I'll try calling!


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

And the number worked...That Axel is a heck of a nice guy!


----------

